# New Custom Exhaust Installed - Review



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@snipe to difficult for me , **** you live in the states you MAN up amigo. Touche my friend, or better yet let Flyingman go for both of us he lives in MIAMI, WTF. Flyingman your up next to bat, we got your back amigo!!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I would but I just spent all of my car fund on a new toy for my garage. So unfortunately Flyingman needs to step up to the plate on this one.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

yes indeed batter up!! Flyingman you are the man!!!!


----------



## lddrew (Mar 9, 2012)

car sounds really good! 
the way i see it is that if you ditch the emissions systems and get a considerable amount better hp/tq and mpg's. the overall effect is not very bad. at 50mpg's the emissions from a cleanly tuned 335d would be nothing compared to many of the older diesels still on the road. and you don't have to buy a gas guzzling v8 to go fast 

Just my thoughts on the matter


----------



## ljgmdad (Feb 2, 2012)

They do some very nice work. The welds are very neat and clean. Very nice.

I agree on the tips. I'd actually prefer to keep the stock tips and stay stealth. But, as you say, tips are quick and easy to change at any time as your tastes might change.

PS - Yes cats muffle a lot of sound. I did a custom exhaust on a Corvette many years ago. And it wasn't until I found a guy to fabricate some flanged straight pipes that I could bolt in as (temporary ) replacements for the cats that the sound of the whole system really came to life.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Simmer down guys, I'm just a middle aged commuter minding his own business here in South Florida. Driving at 120mph in his turbo "D", Baby!:drive:


----------



## Talstar (Jun 11, 2011)

Love to hear the turbo spool, reminds me of my grand national.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

ljgmdad said:


> PS - Yes cats muffle a lot of sound. I did a custom exhaust on a Corvette many years ago. And it wasn't until I found a guy to fabricate some flanged straight pipes that I could bolt in as (temporary ) replacements for the cats that the sound of the whole system really came to life.


They do muffle a lot of sound but any car with a cat and no DPF can have a pretty nice sounding exhaust. All the vehicles with the DPF though it really seems that the DPF absorbs a lot of the sound and makes changes downstream not near as significant.



Talstar said:


> Love to hear the turbo spool, reminds me of my grand national.


Reminds me a good bit of my trucks turbo.


----------



## lddrew (Mar 9, 2012)

I know in the truck world, a DPF back exhaust is basically considered a waste of money. Not a whole lot of sound gains for your dollar. Gotta get rid of that filter if you want it to scream


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

So after all this, did the OP actually get any measurable gains or not?:dunno:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

cssnms said:


> Sorry, I have not posted yet. I promise I will get it done this weekend. I still need to do the follow-up dyno too. Yea I am slaking...





UncleJ said:


> So after all this, did the OP actually get any measurable gains or not?:dunno:


He posted that on the other page.

I doubt it is going to be something all that drastic, too much restriction upstream of the rear system.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Thanks. I wondered if there was going to be much gain out of all that work and expense. Oh well, he got a better sound anyway!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd do it just for the sound, I really dislike having no exhaust sound at all. If I were to get a little bit more power from it then great but my motivation is for sound.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

UncleJ said:


> Thanks. I wondered if there was going to be much gain out of all that work and expense. Oh well, he got a better sound anyway!


 Read what I wrote,,, I have not had a follow up dyno done, YET, anyone commenting on gains or lack thereof is just speculating, nothing more.

Was I expecting some huge HP increase out of this, NO. Do expect that I picked up 8 to 10hp I hope so and I hope my estimate proves to be conservative.

Aside from any potential gains there is also weight savings and a little bit more growl coming from the pipes, plus I think it looks cooler.  Now whether or not the previously mentioned benefits make it worth it to "you" is a matter of personal perspective. Am I glad I did it, YES, would I do it again, yes.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd expect 8-10, which is not drastic to me. If I wanted more power I'd not spend this type of money unless it was at least 25 or I had long term plans to change things upstream. But like i said, I would do it just for exhaust sound, I'd even go so far as to say I'd give up 8-10 if it meant having a decent sounding exhaust.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> I'd expect 8-10, which is not drastic to me. If I wanted more power I'd not spend this type of money unless it was at least 25 or I had long term plans to change things upstream. But like i said, I would do it just for exhaust sound, I'd even go so far as to say I'd give up 8-10 if it meant having a decent sounding exhaust.


A performance exhaust is a compliment to other performance enhancing mods. If I didn't have a tune already I probably wouldn't do it, but combine it with a tune and I will take the added 10hp all day long. Not to mention with a tune my egt's are likely a bit higher under full throttle, so I think a freer flowing exhaust is a nice compliment. I suspect there is some benefit as far as lowering egt's a bit, but that is just a guess.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Okay here is some video, finally...

http://vimeo.com/38319900


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd be curious to see if the EGTs actually drop and where they are be measured at. With so much other restriction upstream I just have a hard time believing the EGTs will change much at all but I am used to measuring that either in the header and/or downpipe.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> I'd be curious to see if the EGTs actually drop and where they are be measured at. With so much other restriction upstream I just have a hard time believing the EGTs will change much at all but I am used to measuring that either in the header and/or downpipe.


If you believe there is a hp gain, then it is logical to assume that the hp gain is a result of reduced back pressure. Reducing back pressure allows more hot exhaust gases to excape so I do not think it unresonable to assume that there is some benefit to egt temps, esp when running a tune.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Compare to stock exhaust and you decide

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZog8inFrJc&feature=player_embedded


----------

